# Gemma learned "high five!"



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

So Gemma can't sit, she isn't very good at understanding "no" yet, but she can give a high five! Haha. It's just too darn cute. It only took her two days to learn it completely! This was yesterday. She's a high fiving pro now.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh. My. God. She is simply the cutest little chi ever besides my Toby. She actually reminds me of him but with lighter coloring! He is older than Gemma (7 months) and doesn't know high five yet!!! But he does know sit, stay and fetch. We are still working on coming when called and a few other commands. 

She is just so darn cute. Keep up the good work Gemma!!!!


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

That is simply precious!!! I love her face!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is so sweet!!

I have to say that high five is my favorite trick. I make mine do it over and over. 

The fact that she is bilingual is also impressive. haha! Pretty AND smart!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Oh. My. God. She is simply the cutest little chi ever besides my Toby. She actually reminds me of him but with lighter coloring! He is older than Gemma (7 months) and doesn't know high five yet!!! But he does know sit, stay and fetch. We are still working on coming when called and a few other commands.
> 
> She is just so darn cute. Keep up the good work Gemma!!!!


Lol, thank you! When I saw Toby I thought she looked a bit like him too.  That's great! Gemma can play fetch really well, she just does that naturally. However, I'm still trying to teach her to go fetch things herself without me throwing them first. She knows her name pretty well now too and usually comes when I call her. I'll be working on sit, stay, and no next. The high five thing actually just happened accidentally. She picked up on it so fast!



Darkessa said:


> That is simply precious!!! I love her face!


Thank you! She was a little camera shy there. I did it with her a few times before that then I grabbed the camera and she got a little shy, lol. By that last one she was like "Dangit, Mom, I've done this like five times already!"


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> She is so sweet!!
> 
> I have to say that high five is my favorite trick. I make mine do it over and over.
> 
> The fact that she is bilingual is also impressive. haha! Pretty AND smart!!


Isn't it so adorable when they do it? I have her do it all the time now. I don't do any training with treats because she doesn't really care for anything edible I try to give her, but she'll do anything for neck and tummy scratches and lots of praise and love.

I was thinking when we got her that it was going to be like starting over with training her since she had been growing up with Swedish for 10.5 weeks, but so far she has learned everything so fast! I think it's just the tone of voice that they learn by.

People in public come up to her and speak Swedish and she watches Swedish TV, lol, so I would say she is probably pretty bilingual!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is adorable.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

oh my goodness! She is so precious! Way to go on having her become a beautiful smart babygirl!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

She is such a cutie pie! A good one to teach her next is 'up high', hold your hand up like that but higher so she has to go up on her back legs to reach you. Chloe loves this trick, she gets really excited when she gets asked to do it.


----------



## Darkessa (May 17, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Thank you! She was a little camera shy there. I did it with her a few times before that then I grabbed the camera and she got a little shy, lol. By that last one she was like "Dangit, Mom, I've done this like five times already!"


Every single one of my animals does that... 
doing something cute? I grab the camera... Turn back around... And they are doing something ENTIRELY different. Darn animals!!

I cant wait to get my Momo. 
Im going to teach him like a MILLION things. 

My Husky Dionysus knows;
Sit
Stay
Lay Down
High Five (With different hands)
Wait
Make your Peeps (Go potty... Lol)
Go Ahead (To get treat after being told to wait)
Easy (To grab the treat nicely)
Kennel Up
Bedtime/Time for Bed
Speak (While said alongside other random words with the same inflection)
Dance
Catch
Come (Only when he wants... -_-)
Go in the bedroom
Stay down (To keep from jumping up on people)
He is completely special-ed when it comes to fetch though..... I dont understand it.



Im hoping to teach him to be a bit more obedient (He can be stubborn), and Im hoping to teach Momo all of the same things!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I feel like I'm stating the obvious here, by saying she is SUPER CUTE! 
You are a good mama for working with her, keep it up now and it will
surely pay off later. Call me crazy, but I always thought Gemma was
pronounced with a hard G, like "golf", not soft G like "general". I like
it better the way you say it, instead of the way I thought it was 
supposed to be. That way you can call her "Gem" for short, because
after all she is your precious jewel!


----------



## glittergirl (Aug 11, 2011)

OMG how cute is she!!!!!!!!!! I tried teaching Nacho this but no luck yet Bella ( my papillion) mastered this in no time at all.....


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Aawwww that is so cute!!! What a smart little girl.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

quinnandleah said:


> That is adorable.


Thank you!



teetee said:


> oh my goodness! She is so precious! Way to go on having her become a beautiful smart babygirl!


Thank you so much! I'm trying the best I can. I've never trained a puppy before. I definitely got an easy one to work with as my first.



OzChi said:


> She is such a cutie pie! A good one to teach her next is 'up high', hold your hand up like that but higher so she has to go up on her back legs to reach you. Chloe loves this trick, she gets really excited when she gets asked to do it.


That sounds so cute! I would love to see Gemma stand on her back legs. We will have to try it. 



Darkessa said:


> Every single one of my animals does that...
> doing something cute? I grab the camera... Turn back around... And they are doing something ENTIRELY different. Darn animals!!
> 
> I cant wait to get my Momo.
> ...


I know, right? Every time I get the camera, Gemma usually stops doing whatever cute thing she was doing or changes her pose.

Wow, that's quite an impressive list! Your husky is a smart guy!



~LS~ said:


> I feel like I'm stating the obvious here, by saying she is SUPER CUTE!
> You are a good mama for working with her, keep it up now and it will
> surely pay off later. Call me crazy, but I always thought Gemma was
> pronounced with a hard G, like "golf", not soft G like "general". I like
> ...


Haha, thank you! I think a lot of people think that actually. The meaning of Gemma is "Gem."  There's an alternate spelling, "Jemma," but I like Gemma better because she can be called Gem for short. I call her "Gem-Gem" and recently I have started calling her "Monkey," lol.



glittergirl said:


> OMG how cute is she!!!!!!!!!! I tried teaching Nacho this but no luck yet Bella ( my papillion) mastered this in no time at all.....


Some dogs just take longer to learn! Keep working at it and I'm sure he'll get it. 



KritterMom said:


> Aawwww that is so cute!!! What a smart little girl.


Thank you!  She is pretty smart!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LOL! tillie does that too! XD x


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

Gemma is sooo cute I just died... in a good way!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Aww that is just to darn cute. I'll have to teach Charlie that. Gemma looks so tiny I can't wait to find how much she weighs my Charlie was just a tiny bit under 2 lbs when I had him weighed last Thursday he's probubly 2 lbs now . they really are smart little dogs aren't they When I call Charlie he comes running except when he's out in the yard playing with Penelope. Then the chase is on because he knows its time to go inside and he doesn't want to stop playing.LOL. He knows how to pee. On Command now. He's really good in the car when I say lay down and go to sleep he curls up beside me and lays right down. I can't wait to see all the things hat you teach Gemma as she grôws up. Its so much fun to teach them new things.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> LOL! tillie does that too! XD x


You should post a video of her doing it!! It would be so adorable to watch.



pastel said:


> Gemma is sooo cute I just died... in a good way!


There's a good way of dying? Well, okay, as long as it's good!  And thank you. 



momofmany said:


> Aww that is just to darn cute. I'll have to teach Charlie that. Gemma looks so tiny I can't wait to find how much she weighs my Charlie was just a tiny bit under 2 lbs when I had him weighed last Thursday he's probubly 2 lbs now . they really are smart little dogs aren't they When I call Charlie he comes running except when he's out in the yard playing with Penelope. Then the chase is on because he knows its time to go inside and he doesn't want to stop playing.LOL. He knows how to pee. On Command now. He's really good in the car when I say lay down and go to sleep he curls up beside me and lays right down. I can't wait to see all the things hat you teach Gemma as she grôws up. Its so much fun to teach them new things.


I would looooove to see Charlie do the high five trick. It's the cutest thing to watch. She is pretty small but she has grown so much since we got her. Sometimes I get a little sad because I realize how fast she is growing up! Soon enough she won't even be a puppy anymore. But I look forward to finding out what kind of adult she matures into. I'm really curious to see what she's going to look like too. She doesn't look like her father at all but she looks a lot like her mother, except I think her muzzle will be shorter than her mother's. Her mother's muzzle is a bit longer, probably like Axle's here. So unless Gemma's muzzle can like double in length by the time it's done growing, it probably won't get as long as her mother's. Maybe she inherited some genes from some grandparents to get the shorter muzzle, because it definitely wasn't from her father either. He's not quite as good looking as her mother.

But anyways, we're going to go by that clinic near our apartments today to ask if we can weigh Gemma really quick. Hopefully they have a public scale available for us to use, or are nice enough to take her into a room and weigh her.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> You should post a video of her doing it!! It would be so adorable to watch.


Good idea! just gotta to catch her in a good mood  when shes not happy she wacks me round the face instead! LOL x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> Good idea! just gotta to catch her in a good mood  when shes not happy she wacks me round the face instead! LOL x


Lol! When I ask Gemma for kisses, sometimes she puts her paw on my mouth instead, like she's saying "No!" It's hilarious and adorable.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> Lol! When I ask Gemma for kisses, sometimes she puts her paw on my mouth instead, like she's saying "No!" It's hilarious and adorable.


LOL! they do silly things! atm tillie is in the habit of humping pippis head -_- the poor thing just sit/lies there looking terrified! LOL x


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

theshanman97 said:


> LOL! they do silly things! atm tillie is in the habit of humping pippis head -_- the poor thing just sit/lies there looking terrified! LOL x


LOL. Poor Pippi!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> LOL. Poor Pippi!


lol! ik  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww! adorable! dexter knows sit but not high5. we cant win em all! LOL


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG how adorable is that?! She just gets cuter and cuter every day.


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Caitlin,

Gemma is absolutely precious! Love her little face  I started using Ziwi Peak for training treats for Benny. I emailed the company for a sample and they sent me a decent size little bag. Wonder if you can email to get a sample too? My guys love it! It breaks down to tiny pieces with your finger nail very easy. This bag will last quite a while for treats. 

Also you can take any lean raw meat and cut into tiny pieces, put them on a plate in the fridge to air dry. It takes about 4 days and you have those for treats too! Chicken or turkey hearts work really well. But it can be beef or whatever you have on hand.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> awwww! adorable! dexter knows sit but not high5. we cant win em all! LOL


Lol.  I just want Gemma to understand, sit, stay, no, and to come when called. Then I'll be happy! I wasn't intending on teaching her high five, but one day she raised her paw up to my hand like that and I called it a high five and I tried doing it with her a bit more and she caught on instantly. Now she knows every time she gives a high five, she's going to get a good neck or tummy rubbing. Sometimes she skips right to rolling on her back and gives me the high five there so she's ready for her tummy rub, LOL.



lulu'smom said:


> OMG how adorable is that?! She just gets cuter and cuter every day.


Thank you! I just like to pick her up and stare at her little face sometimes because she's so cute!



Mary J said:


> Caitlin,
> 
> Gemma is absolutely precious! Love her little face  I started using Ziwi Peak for training treats for Benny. I emailed the company for a sample and they sent me a decent size little bag. Wonder if you can email to get a sample too? My guys love it! It breaks down to tiny pieces with your finger nail very easy. This bag will last quite a while for treats.
> 
> Also you can take any lean raw meat and cut into tiny pieces, put them on a plate in the fridge to air dry. It takes about 4 days and you have those for treats too! Chicken or turkey hearts work really well. But it can be beef or whatever you have on hand.


That's a great idea, Mary. She's really picky about what she'll eat, but maybe she'd go for the ZP treats since she likes her canned ZP. I'll mail them and ask for a sample!

The meat thing sounds like it's worth a shot too. We just don't usually have fresh meat in the fridge. The only meat we really buy is chicken breast and it's frozen with sodium solution, so not safe for Gemma. Next time we have something she can eat, though, I'll save a tiny bit for her to air out and try.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't believe I missed this post. That is too CUTE! You've motivated me to start some "trick" training with Odie. We've only taught Odie to sit, and only because we want her to do it before we give her a meal. Oddly enough, one of our cats will sometimes give a high five.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Can't believe I missed this post. That is too CUTE! You've motivated me to start some "trick" training with Odie. We've only taught Odie to sit, and only because we want her to do it before we give her a meal. Oddly enough, one of our cats will sometimes give a high five.


It's a fun trick to watch them do! Gemma has gotten so good at it. Sometimes she just tries to give high fives on her own because she wants her belly rubbed, aww, lol.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She truly is a "Gem!" Now you can get her to "twirl!" Angel does that one good! 

It just seems like all of a sudden one day, they "get it!"


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

That is so cute...


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> She truly is a "Gem!" Now you can get her to "twirl!" Angel does that one good!
> 
> It just seems like all of a sudden one day, they "get it!"


Omg, that is so cute. I think Gemma would literally melt hearts if she could twirl!



Jennmay said:


> That is so cute...


Thank you.  She's a cute pie!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley gives high fives. He is also totally reliable at sit, down, come and get in your house. Bambi on the other hand will sit.......if she wants to.........and if you have a treat. Everything else just makes her look at you like 'whatever' LOL


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Harley gives high fives. He is also totally reliable at sit, down, come and get in your house. Bambi on the other hand will sit.......if she wants to.........and if you have a treat. Everything else just makes her look at you like 'whatever' LOL


Lol, Gemma gets too distracted when I try to teach her anything else. She just runs away.  The high five just happened because she liked to paw at me to begin with. Now she does it on the high five command and it's the cutest thing. I need to find some treats she likes so I can teach her sit the way you hold the treat in your palm and slowly move your closed hand over her head to make her sit.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I sit here with a big smile on my face...! Thanks for that!


----------



## Wodjeka (Mar 29, 2012)

Sje is lovely, and it is always very cute when your puppy does his tricks for the first time!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

That is just over the moon cuteness....when she lifts her little leg up and taps you, she looks so darn cute...I had to call my husband in to see her....he agrees...she is the bomb !


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> I sit here with a big smile on my face...! Thanks for that!


Gemma is glad she can make you smile! 



Wodjeka said:


> Sje is lovely, and it is always very cute when your puppy does his tricks for the first time!!


Thank you! It sure is. I can't get over it. I still make her doing it at least 10 times a day, lol.



nabi said:


> That is just over the moon cuteness....when she lifts her little leg up and taps you, she looks so darn cute...I had to call my husband in to see her....he agrees...she is the bomb !


Lol, thank you! I'm glad your hubby likes her too!


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

What a cute trick. I want to teach Eva and Gir.


----------

